

Ask HN: The Winner's Curse. Your startup stories/experiences from failed startups. - tim_sw

There's been a lot of great startup stories on the web, and in book form, (founders at work, code named ginger, etc) but most of them have been about startups that succeeded in one form or another. (money, publicity, etc.)
I'm interested in hearing about the other side of the story. Failed startups.. 
1.) What did the founders learn?
2.) Was it worth it?
3.) would they do it again? what are they up to now?
4.) what was their background before starting the company?<p>Feel free to add more questions that you want answered!
======
mcav
You might find this useful for more stories also, though it doesn't hurt to
ask again: <http://searchyc.com/post+mortem>

~~~
tim_sw
thanks.

------
nostrademons
<http://diffle-history.blogspot.com/>

